

Download All Fonts on DaFont.com - katieben
http://yellowrubberball.com/2011/07/dafont/
I wrote a script to download all the fonts on DaFont.com. I plan to also write an applescript to install all the fonts automatically, soon. Hope this helps someone! (:
======
inportb
Awesome stuff. I linked to a Python version of the same thing on the blog.
Somehow, I don't think the DaFont.com admins would be very happy with this
stuff floating around xD

~~~
katieben
Very cool - ah, didn't realize my script only scraped the first page, thanks
for the catch!

~~~
katieben
Okay, I've updated my script to catch all of them:
<http://yellowrubberball.com/2011/07/dafont/>.

~~~
katieben
Haha, there's so many of them that neither Transmit nor Finder display them
all! ls displays them all after it thinks a bit (:

